# Awesome Memorial weekend at Topsail!



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

I will let the pictures tell the story


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great work! What a weekend, man. I remember last year this time or maybe a little earlier and ya'll were really into some big blues down that way. Congrats!


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice fish Derek.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

You are da man. i just need to teach you how to resize and optomize photos for the web. LOL


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Now that's a time to remember!!! Congratulations you all.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Great photos. Congrats on the weekend.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Don i would like a whole photography class sometime. These photos are starting to show up in some big publications and i would like them to look there best!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Anytime, the photos are already really nice. Just a couple of tricks to enhance is all you need. Everything else is top drawer, but what else can I expect from you. Its just the way you roll.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Don check out pic #7...thats a new saltiga surf interline i got in 9ft, it is one sweet rod!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn, looks like you guys put a hurtin on the pups!

Congrats!


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ended up with just over 300 fish in 4 days between everyone.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

next year can I be part of the family? Great looking haul


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

I take other people fishing.... like my facebook page...search On the Hill Surf Fishing Charters


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Very Nice. Some of my old stomping grounds. Wish Elmore's was still there! Best - glenn


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Nice Catch*



gshivar said:


> Very Nice. Some of my old stomping grounds. Wish Elmore's was still there! Best - glenn


Yea, we've been there before Glenn. That is a really nice catch you guys made there. Dang shame about Elmores Glenn.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys!!! Congrats on the haul!!!!!


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

Headed there next week, can't wait! What were using for bait?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow. That is pretty spectacular man! Where were y'all fishing? I ran into some poeple surf fishing out at the point on monday evening and I'm just wondering if that was you guys.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry fellas i dont give any details on my fishing spots or how i do it. but its not to hard to figure out!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Kingfish258 said:


> Sorry fellas i dont give any details on my fishing spots or how i do it. but its not to hard to figure out!


Bet I know! :fishing:


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

speckhunter80 said:


> Bet I know! :fishing:




Bill


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

speckhunter80 said:


> Bet I know! :fishing:



Thats cool, go catch a bunch take pictures and post them up ....if you are so certain. But its not lea island the bite has been non-exsistent there this year!


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

Kingfish is that the 8 foot flats blue Wright and Mcgill rod in one of your pics? How do you like it? Thanks


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

obxrules said:


> Kingfish is that the 8 foot flats blue Wright and Mcgill rod in one of your pics? How do you like it? Thanks


I have the 7'9" and the 8' and they are a pure joy to fish with, they have a hell of a deep backbone, but limber enough to be fun on 6-10 lb fish


----------

